# Review : Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys

First time writing a review, and that too for my new keyboard with my new keyboard Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000. (Kindly bear if any mistake occur) 
*i.imgur.com/3Owge.jpg
*My KB History* –
Logitech(Simple Keyboard) –>Amkette KB -> Samsung Multimedia –> Mech. TVS Gold –> *Microsoft KB 4000*
*i.imgur.com/KZpYe.jpg
Let me starts from its* features*.. 
*Zoom Scroll key* - Get a closer look quickly and accurately with the Zoom Slider.. and if drivers are not installed it works as a normal slider.(up and down)
*i.imgur.com/lKtf4.jpg
*Customizable Hot Keys* – 13 keys are there for your benefit.. 
1.	For opening web browser
2.	For search
3.	Mail / Outlook
4.	1-5 – Any function you can select
5.	Mute
6.	Vol -
7.	Vol +
8.	Play/Pause
9.	Calculator

*i.imgur.com/f3cvI.jpg

*Number Pad* – The difference from normal keyboard can be seen here also. There are 4 extra keys that normal Number Pad i.e. equal sign, parentheses ‘(‘ ‘)’, and "Backspace." They are now located just above the number pad. Check the pic.
*i.imgur.com/dhVrb.jpg

*Ergonomic Design* – Now this is the main thing for which you will be paying plenty of money. Typing is really very comfortable. I must say it has been perfectly designed. Your wirst and arm are naturally placed in ideal position which is not possible in any other kind of keyboard. 
For those who are not aware – these kind of Position can really harm your wrist.. like - 
 *i.imgur.com/UDzF3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Syo5t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QB2o1.gif*i.imgur.com/PDCjw.gif*i.imgur.com/PDCjw.gif
And seriously people working in office 9 to 5, sitting in front of computer and working from many years.. they are suffering from RSI or some other problems which are because of few bad arm-wrist position. 
Ideal position are –

*i.imgur.com/zpkKM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7rM7E.jpg

With such design you get this kind of position 
*i.imgur.com/dzszf.gif
*i.imgur.com/8yGJQ.gif
*i.imgur.com/6K2lC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oQ6Zq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6qOqW.jpg
For laptop users this position might be useful...
*i.imgur.com/PpzLq.jpg
 But for PC users Comfy Keyboard with ergonomic design like Microsoft KB 4000 are the only safe option..   

*Lockable F Key* - Lock your F keys to avoid engaging them unintentionally. For every F keys you have 1 alternate function like 
F1 – Help
F2 – Undo 
F3 – Redo..
Similarly for New, Open, Close, Reply, Fwd, Send, Spell, Save, Print... 
*i.imgur.com/AB8FO.jpg

*Palm Rest* – This is really comfortable. It feels as if my hand are some real pillow/cushion not on some plastic or sumthing else. 

*Warranty* – 3 yr limited
*i.imgur.com/oRjun.jpg

_Final Words – _
*Procs* -  very Comfortable, looks are great, typing speed increases once you get familiar/habitual with the design which is ideal design actually. If someone has learned typing he won’t find difficulty in writing using this KB. Pressing spacebar is comfortable you can use either of your thumb. 
Can learn typing easily at home. Great feel.
Wire length is really good. Very long. (haven’t expected this ‘coz in all previous KB was suffering from wire length issue)

*Cons* – Spacebar is lil hard and noisy all other keys are extremely silent.
It will take few days or 1 months for some people to get habitual with its keyboard layout. No such problem except Spacebar noise.. 

*Conclusion* - Perfect Keyboard.  Atleast in starting  every child should use this to know what is real typing. Worth spending money for them.


----------



## azzu (May 31, 2011)

Good review......
Whats the price ??

doesn't this position make more strain on gamers who use.arrow keys with...combination of
control,alt,shitf, space bar etc...
as the left hand wud be more bent on this KB rather than the conventional one?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 31, 2011)

Price - 2.7k

yeah left and right hand both are kept at some degree in this KB.. but with that keys 'A','S','W','D', Left ctrl, left shift, left alt.. can be easily controlled.. i use little finger and thumb for ctrl,shift,alt and other 3 for a,s,w,d... and if someone want to use some other combination then it might become difficult like when you want to press B...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2011)

Good review with pics  But this KB looks like a monster.


----------

